# Logged in to an old/dead netflix account, now i can't log into my current account!



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

20.2.1.1 in use.

No matter what I do, it just keeps asking me to restart my old account. Help!


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Don't have Netflix, but is there a way to deactivate the TiVo on the Netflix website?


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

cherry ghost said:


> Don't have Netflix, but is there a way to deactivate the TiVo on the Netflix website?


I can login to the old account, but it too only lets me do stuff like re-start the subscription. I can't get to the screen that lets you deactivate devices.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Did you try calling Netflix?


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> Did you try calling Netflix?


Of course not, I always try forums first......doesn't everyone here?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

rambler said:


> Of course not, I always try forums first......doesn't everyone here?


I will usually search, but with companies like Netflix who have 24 hour support I usually just call before posting.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Have you tried unlinking it on the box itself?


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

MC Hammer said:


> Have you tried unlinking it on the box itself?


Nothing I do on Tivo or via PC works.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

rambler said:


> Nothing I do on Tivo or via PC works.


As you haven't really listed anything you've tried, you can't expect anyone to be able to effectively help you.

Are you saying you don't have the option to "Deactivate this device" if you go to 'Netflix Account Information' under 'Account & System Info?'


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

'Netflix Account Information' does not appear as a choice under 'Account & System Info' even tho I have latest Tivo sw. Tried it in HD and SD menus.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

rambler said:


> 'Netflix Account Information' does not appear as a choice under 'Account & System Info' even tho I have latest Tivo sw. Tried it in HD and SD menus.


Odd. Have you tried just going through the reactivation or whatever it keeps prompting you for? Even if it required you to give a credit card, I'm sure you could call Netflix, explain what happened and have them refund you.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

rambler said:


> 'Netflix Account Information' does not appear as a choice under 'Account & System Info' even tho I have latest Tivo sw. Tried it in HD and SD menus.


Email me your TiVo Service Number, and we will unlink the deactivated account. ([email protected])

--Margret


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

Will do, thnx so much.


----------



## seattlewendell (Jan 11, 2006)

rambler said:


> Of course not, I always try forums first......doesn't everyone here?


No. And as you can see from the solution it should be your second option.


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

seattlewendell said:


> No. And as you can see from the solution it should be your second option.


Not to pick a fight, but I will never agree with you there. It took me about 3 minutes of my time to get a fix. Can you imagine how long I would have had to talk to (or be stuck on hold with) customer service people at Tivo and/or Netflix to get this resolved?

I base my theory on dozens of my real life experiences with Tivo and others, where picking up the phone turned out to be incredibly time consuming AND at times resulted in wrong answers........people on the forums just know more!

Look at the questions asked on this site. Many would baffle the first line of customer service agents, who would ask all kinds of irrelevant questions and perhaps ask the caller to try stuff that will not solve the problem. Your theory, if followed by all, would run this site out of business and result in a much more frustrating experience for many Tivo users.


----------



## waltinvt (Mar 15, 2009)

Similar happened to me when I accidentally responded to one of those online pop-ups for Netflix Trial Offer. Even though I already had an account, when I reponded, somehow it associated my computer with the "free trial" and every time after that when I tried to go to Netflix, it took me to the "start your free trial" window. I ended up having to call Netflix to straighten it out.

Oh and like most forums, ignore those few that are so self absorbed and can't resist the arrogant critiques. You were fine to ask here BEFORE you called TiVo.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

rambler said:


> Not to pick a fight, but I will never agree with you there. It took me about 3 minutes of my time to get a fix. Can you imagine how long I would have had to talk to (or be stuck on hold with) customer service people at Tivo and/or Netflix to get this resolved?


3 minutes of your time, but 6.5 hours of real time. If you had called support, you could have been watching netflix more than 6 hours sooner.

The advantages go both ways.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Has anyone tried the option to delete and remove all info from the tivo and repeat guided setup to see if it will break that netflix link? 

Do I have to call tivo/netflix to do this if I want to clean up my tivo for resale?


----------

